# Pressure Washer Recommendation



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

sweaty said:


> .........Any recommendations on where to buy them would be appreciated, also.


I bought one with a Honda engine 15 years ago at my CA Costco @ about half the going rate. It is still going strong.

I don.t know if your Costco would carry them, but it's worth checking out.
http://www.priceviewer.com/costco_locations/Virginia.html
.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

At Rigid's website, they have a new one, model 80702, that has a Subaru motor with electronic fuel injection. Does anyone know about this and where to get one?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I bought mine off Craigslist for less then 1/2 of what it was new
Works great


----------

